# Topics > Robotics > Software for robots >  FroboMind, robot control system software platform

## Airicist

Website - frobomind.org




> FroboMind is a robot control system software platform designed for field robotics research. It provides the means of using the same generic platform across different projects, field robots and implements and hereby maximizing reuse of existing work. FroboMind is open-source and permits royalty free commercial use of the work. It is implemented in ROS and runs on Ubuntu Linux.

----------

